
Why developers don't care about security - ffwang2
https://franklyspeaking.substack.com/p/frankly-speaking-9820-developers
======
giantg2
Developers don't care about security because the business pays them and the
business only cares about output.

Sure, the security budget is defined, but they typically leverage a developer
ad an ASC to do most of the work as an above-and-beyond effort while paying
them the same amount.

That's been my experience.

